# Learning about gold



## tom82 (28 October 2013)

Can anyone recommend any books on gold that cover things like how it forms, exploration, drilling, geology, mining / recovery, production, evaluating, refining etc?
And / or books or other resources on interpreting (gold) drill results.
Searching through amazon, but not having much luck.
Also trying to find books on oil gas that also cover these topics if anyone can assist.


----------



## burglar (29 October 2013)

tom82 said:


> Can anyone recommend any books on gold that cover things like how it forms, exploration, drilling, geology, mining / recovery, production, evaluating, refining etc?
> And / or books or other resources on interpreting (gold) drill results.
> Searching through amazon, but not having much luck.
> Also trying to find books on oil gas that also cover these topics if anyone can assist.




https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...nnel=fflb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=jPJuUoiHFqqN8Qe0p4CgBQ


----------



## drillinto (31 October 2013)

tom82: I trust these reports will interest you

http://www.pwc.com/en_CA/ca/mining/...l-gold-price-survey-results-2013-01-15-en.pdf

http://www.pwc.com/en_GX/gx/mining/publications/assets/pwc-the-direct-economic-impact-of-gold.pdf


----------



## MARKETWINNER (8 January 2014)

There is book called “A History of Gold as a Commodity and as a Measure of Value (Paperback)”

Please see following link hope you will like it. 

http://commodityhq.com/2012/the-top-100-gold-blogs/

The Top 100 Gold Investing Blogs


----------



## Value Collector (14 January 2014)

tom82 said:


> how it forms,




Gold forms when high mass stars explode into supernova, over the stars life Helium and Hydrogen are fused to make all of the elements up to Iron in the periodic table. When the hydrogen and helium has run out the star can explode in a supernova fusing the other elements into everything heavier than Iron.


----------



## pixel (14 January 2014)

This article is a definite must-read in the context of "Learning about gold":

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-07/10-reasons-the-gold-bugs-lost-their-shirts.html

example of what kind of ideology has an influence:



> End-of-World Tales, Conspiracy Theories and Other Such Nonsense: More than any other investment, gold seems to involve a stream of fantastic tales of imminent societal collapse. Every potential problem gets blown up into a coming apocalypse. Fiat currency leads to worldwide collapse, as the dollar falters and hyperinflation appears. All paper money is going to be worthless, so you better have some gold if you want to feed your family. Except that the fear-mongering is always backward looking. The dollar had already collapsed by 41 percent from 2001-2008; we had very strong inflation in the 2000s, and much more moderate inflation after the financial crisis.
> 
> Then there are the theories of anti-gold conspiracies: Central banks are manipulating prices; the Bureau of Labor Statistics is hiding data showing how much worse inflation really is.
> 
> Gold is marketed through a combination of fear and dishonesty. (As opposed to various equity products, which are marketed through a combination of hope and dishonesty).


----------



## drillinto (21 March 2014)

>>> Gold lawsuit sparks concerns of market manipulation, collusion
>>> by Christopher Matthews	 
March 7, 2014

A recently filed lawsuit alleging price-fixing in the gold market is the latest evidence of increased scrutiny into the nearly century-old "London Gold Fix."

Source >> http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2014/03/07/london-gold-fix/


----------



## drillinto (19 June 2014)

>>> Rising costs continue to hamper gold producers <<<

http://www.snl.com/InteractiveX/Article.aspx?cdid=A-28372573-12585


----------

